# The "ASC Blackhawk" Slingshot



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I bought this slingshot when I was 11 years old in 1964. At $4.95,I think it almost depleted my total savings at the time!

The full name for this slingshot is: "The Blackhawk English Quail Hunters Slingshot". It has a unique pouch designed for shooting lead shot or single heavy caliber lead or steel balls.

It has-had probably the strongest draw of any slingshot I ever shot. Bands were just shy of 1/4" thick formed from black speargun rubber about 3/4" wide.

I couldn't draw it back at that young age (my Dad could barely draw it back )so when I visited my (very strong) uncle I asked him to try to shoot it.

I remember him loading a big lead or steel ball,drawing it back and shooting at a wooden sign across the street in an empty lot. I know it went through the sign like a bullet.

Many years later, I tried to pull it back and the band broke. Tried to get another set but the company was gone.

To this day I shoot a "double cupped' pouch similar in design thanks to this pouch. You can see where I reinforced the pouch with rubber tape as it was drying out. It is over 53 years old!

A true hunting slingshot!


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Flatband said:


> I bought this slingshot when I was 11 years old in 1964. At $4.95,I think it almost depleted my total savings at the time!
> The full name for this slingshot is: "The Blackhawk English Quail Hunters Slingshot". It has a unique pouch designed for shooting lead shot or single heavy caliber lead or steel balls.
> It has-had probably the strongest draw of any slingshot I ever shot. Bands were just shy of 1/4" thick formed from black speargun rubber about 3/4" wide.
> I couldn't draw it back at that young age (my Dad could barely draw it back )so when I visited my (very strong) uncle I asked him to try to shoot it.
> ...


That thing is a beast! Freaking spear gun rubber? Wow!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome set up Gary. That pouch is the coolest. Is that the first time you had seen a double cup? It's great that you've kept it all these years.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Joe, that was the first time I ever saw a double cupped pouch.

The next time I saw one was when I met Blue Skeen. He had a slightly refined design that could accept any size steel balls up to 5/8".

I modified my design from his and the Blackhawk pouch. The only two people I ever saw shoot double cupped pouches regularly were me and Blue.

I still shoot one that is sized for 3/8". I have others sized up to 5/8".

Some people say they get RTS (return to sender )shots from that style. I never had a problem.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Another awesome slingshot. I used to make a cupped pouch as well, when I was younger to get projectile alignment. I would soak the leather insert a ball and clamp the whole lot in a vice till it dried - worked very well.

Seeing yours and this frame on Mel's site reminded me of those. Always been keen to try one of your pouches out.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks,that is so cool that you kept this piece with the literature and all.Looks like it would still be a threat to quail and other vermin.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Flatband said:


> Yeah Joe, that was the first time I ever saw a double cupped pouch.
> The next time I saw one was when I met Blue Skeen. He had a slightly refined design that could accept any size steel balls up to 5/8".
> I modified my design from his and the Blackhawk pouch. The only two people I ever saw shoot double cupped pouches regularly were me and Blue.
> I still shoot one that is sized for 3/8". I have others sized up to 5/8".
> Some people say they get RTS (return to sender )shots from that style. I never had a problem.


. I shoot your single cup pouches but never a double. That was quite an inovation back in '64. A very solid frame as well, guess it had to be with those bands


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Great post, I am reminded some have been doing this a long time and that's a good thing


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Just seen this on Ebay (US - Michigan): Looks the same - but listed as the 'London Club Model'

ISS Co LTD Reg Pal 45TM London Club Model Slingshot

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-ISS-Co-LTD-Reg-Pal-45TM-London-Club-Model-Slingshot-3-4-Steel-Balls-Ammo-/352144551428?hash=item51fd736e04:g:AyQAAOSwl~tZly9a


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I saw that too Matt. Maybe mine was an import and that is the original?

Mine was distributed by the American Slingshot Company in Toledo Ohio. American Slingshot Company was stamped on the bands. That was the only name on it.

I sent them a check back in 1964 for a new set of bands and the guy said he would get back to me when they are available again. Which led me to believe it was an import from another country.

There are slight differences. The Yoke is flatter ( probably to make room for the name ). The band attachment method is a lot sleaker and more modern then mine. Bands are a bit thinner and the handle is either a natural wood or an artificial wood.

Maybe mine is the older? Don't know. Another vintage slingshot mystery!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Does the Reg Pal 45 - suggest 1945?

I'd think its an American company. You probably find the blackhewk simply a different model - or these were made under licence (sir vice versa).

Maybe one day we'll find out.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Is there such a thing as "The London Club"? The full name for the slingshot I have is the "Blackhawk English Quail Hunters Slingshot". Maybe this is the model they came up with for the London Club? I tried patent searches-I'll have to try different search terms.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I suspect it was to give them a certain advertising 'ambiance' - Think with those names rings of nostalgia and an implied quality as well as referring too the ability of shooting shot. Tweet coats and pheasants with shotguns... Could be referring to the London Shooting Club...

I think its a little ironic as the shooting crowd would be far to 'civilised' to succumb to physical execration in shooting. Think catty's tend to be a little more working class.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I think you could make a pouch. Get some nice oak tanned leather. The kind folks use to carve. Put in a ziplock bag with some water and wait a day. put a marble or something in it. Fold it like your pouch and clamp it between two pieces of hard rubber. The mat out of a horse trailer or maybe a truck mudflat. wait a day or two, and it should be molded into round ball. fill full of #8 shot and go for it!

I think Ghost made (ammo with shot) out of clay balls, but that wouldn't work for you.


----------



## cavedweller (Mar 10, 2015)

SJAaz said:


> I think you could make a pouch. Get some nice oak tanned leather. The kind folks use to carve. Put in a ziplock bag with some water and wait a day. put a marble or something in it. Fold it like your pouch and clamp it between two pieces of hard rubber. The mat out of a horse trailer or maybe a truck mudflat. wait a day or two, and it should be molded into round ball. fill full of #8 shot and go for it!
> 
> I think Ghost made (ammo with shot) out of clay balls, but that wouldn't work for you.


That sounds like a good idea to try. Cheap enough anyway. I'll be looking into that.


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

From a 1965 Field & Stream. Looks like it was made in England. Pretty cool ad!


----------

